
Vote what you want the Webpack team to focus on - pbowyer
https://webpack.js.org/vote/
======
thelarkinn
DISCLAIMER: (dupe comment) This was an alpha feature that got leaked that we
didn't expect to be circulated. Therefore we don't have UX/UI yet. We would
love help and support so PR's, suggestions, issues are all welcome on
github.com/webpack/webpack.js.org

------
teeray
"Your browser is not supported" on Safari[1]...seriously? Chrome is not the
One True Browser. What bleeding edge feature could a poll possibly be relying
on?

[1]Safari v10.0, OS X v10.11.6 (El Capitan)

~~~
bshimmin
I'd tell you, but I got "You are not logged in. [Login with Github]", at which
point I lost interest.

~~~
gdi2290
hey, you're a meme now
[https://imgflip.com/i/1ep7b0](https://imgflip.com/i/1ep7b0)

~~~
gdi2290
here's the template for the meme
[https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/85156256/hacker-new-
comment](https://imgflip.com/memetemplate/85156256/hacker-new-comment)

------
Pigo
It's got to be expanding documentation or writing more tutorials. There's so
much you can do with webpack, but as a beginner I found it hard to wade
through 3rd party blog posts to figure out best practices.

~~~
thelarkinn
Have you checked out webpack.js.org/concepts. webpack.js.org is our entire new
documentation effort designed initially for first time users.

Take a look and feel free to submit an issue if there are things that are
still confusing or you would like to see more of.

~~~
dismantlethesun
Wow. This documentation is so much better than what was previously available.
Thank you from the bottom of my heart.

The one thing I will point out is that from a UX perspective the font you are
using "Cabin", is naturally smaller and more compact than more common sans
fonts (e.g. Open Sans, Century Gothic).

Because of this, even though your site is font-size 16, everything appears
smaller than it would normally be.

~~~
thelarkinn
Coming from a no-design-ux background, I never considered this and it would be
a perfect issue on our github. Would you be interested in creating it?
github.com/webpack/webpack.js.org/issues/new

------
tdumitrescu
The entry I wish I saw in there: "Persistent chunk cache so that compiles are
incremental even on restart of webpack." Once you start getting a large number
of assets into a deployment pipeline, recompiling everything from scratch
every time becomes very painful. Wish webpack could help here out of the box
without needing handrolled caching solutions.

~~~
thelarkinn
There is potentially a plugin that might work for you but an RFC on our core
repo would be worth the time. Check out hard-source-webpack-plugin and see if
that helps you.

~~~
tdumitrescu
Thanks so much for the pointer to that plugin; it looks like it does exactly
what I'm looking for. It's a testament to webpack's configurability that a
plugin can get deep enough into the guts to do that. I remember looking at
[https://github.com/webpack/webpack/issues/250](https://github.com/webpack/webpack/issues/250)
("Cache build information between webpack processes") back in the day and even
now it looks like it's still open/unresolved/tagged "difficult."

------
tellor
Be more easy and allow to works not only with nodejs, also more flexible
manipulations with dist files in wwwroot.

------
jressey
'Write documentation MVP' is listed, seriously. Glad I switched to being a
server-side dev.

~~~
mhink
I was actually kinda surprised by that- at least since I've started using it,
I've found the documentation to be quite helpful.

